# Where to find Arcadia T5 slimline luminaire 39w?



## Knottyham (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know where we can find the Arcadia T5 slimline Luminaire 39w?

Surrey pet supplies used to stock them but they have closed so we have no idea where to get them from! 

If not, does anyone know another light fitting that would be suitable for our 4ft bearded dragon's enclosure?

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I got mine on Ebay.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

We have really struggled to keep up with these!

Every appology. They will be back in early august all being well.

Until then.......I saw one at Southcoast exotics near Portsmouth and he has just started mail order!

John.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Knottyham said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where we can find the Arcadia T5 slimline Luminaire 39w?
> 
> ...


I'm in exactly the same position as you. I had even ordered one and now that they have closed I don't have my item and there are none around!

I suppose it just shows how good they are!  I have set up alerts on stockists such as Swell Reptiles, and am just keeping an eye on ebay! Good luck!


----------



## munchmagic (Apr 21, 2013)

Knottyham said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where we can find the Arcadia T5 slimline Luminaire 39w?
> 
> ...


Go online and go on iquatics awesome site buy 2bulbs get one free I got all mine from there when I used to breed malawis


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi we do have more in production.

It just takes a while

Southcoast exotics had some as did Penfolds reptiles and select pets in Kent

John


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi we do have more in production.
> 
> It just takes a while
> 
> ...


Thanks John!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Still doesn't seem to be any of these around?


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

I was looking for them also, Emailed John a couple of weeks back and he said end of Jan/start of Feb.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Dan12345 said:


> I was looking for them also, Emailed John a couple of weeks back and he said end of Jan/start of Feb.


Ah cheers for that. That's about the time I'd be looking to buy one anyway.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes finally and thank all that is holy they are on the water and on the way back to us

should be here end Jan/early Feb if the wind doesn't blow the boat back to where it came from 

john


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've noticed in the pics that the units are still placed above the doors. I assume this means the built in reflector is angled to reflect the light into the viv? Having not seen one I was thinking it might have to be placed more towards the center of the roof.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes the reflector is positioned so that the light is thrown slightly backwards out of the fitting.

john




_simon_ said:


> I've noticed in the pics that the units are still placed above the doors. I assume this means the built in reflector is angled to reflect the light into the viv? Having not seen one I was thinking it might have to be placed more towards the center of the roof.


----------

